# change of plan new surgery no thyroid removal



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10284-cant-cope-with-stress-anymore/#entry86253 my previous thread.

I was booked in for emergency surgery to remove half my thyroid and a large lump in my neck, however my ct scan results show my thyroid is normal and the lump is a lymph node and not joined to my thyroid its 6-7 cm and moving my thyroid to the left. they have decided now to remove the lymph node only and not half my thyroid which they were originally going to remove.

the scar will be bigger and will probably go up to my ear, there is a risk of touching a nerve that makes my arm move. possible outcomes its benign, its thyroid cancer and then another surgery will be needed to remove my whole thyroid, or lymphoma but no other signs to suggest its this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh, how odd.

Will they test the node during surgery so that if it is cancer, they can take all or part of the thyroid while you are under.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

nope dont think so he said I eill have to wait a week for results x


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

If its a lymph node would it still be thyroid cancer or would it be like lymphoma issue?


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aimee0907 said:


> If its a lymph node would it still be thyroid cancer or would it be like lymphoma issue?


i had asked this he said it could be begin it could contain thyroid cancer then i will need an op to remove my thyroid i then asked if there was a different cancer that was just in lymph nodes he said yes but so far there where no other symtoms to suggest it is lymphoma


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/shorty0205/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140328_114821.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd419/shorty0205/Mobile%20Uploads/20140328_114821.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140328_114821.jpg"/></a>


----------

